# Access: Cursor im Textfeld mit VBA setzen



## TrollXX (21. August 2009)

Hallo

Mit diesem Turtorial
 kann man eine Suchabfrage im Access erstellen.

Diese Funktioniert, bis auf die aktualiesierung.

Entsprechend habe ich etwas herumprobiert und herrausgefunden dass ich in der *Change* Eigenschaft der Suchfelder die Refreshmethode von sich selbst und die Requerymethode vom Listenfeld zbw. Suchfeld aufrufen muss.

Das Problem dabei ist, wenn die refreshmethode aufgerufen wird wird der eingegebene text im Suchfeld markiert. So kann man nicht schreiben.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit im Access den Cursor ans ende der Zeile zu befördern?


----------



## tombe (24. August 2009)

Ob das jetzt die ideale Lösung für das Problem ist weiß ich nicht genau. Aber es gibt ja die SelStart- und SelLength-Anweisungen mit denen Text markiet werden kann.

Damit geht es auf jeden Fall. Ein Beispiel dazu findest du hier :

http://www.aboutvb.de/khw/artikel/khwtextboxaddtext.htm

Gruß Thomas


----------

